# 308 Norma Mag Brass ISO



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I know that it is a shot in the dark. Does anyone have any of this brass in any amount?


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Brownell's has it online but it's $140 for 100 new pieces!


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

$15.95 for shipping I think I am just going to go ahead and do that.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Doug- I was curious so I started looking around and it seems like you can make 308 Norma Mag brass from 300 WM or 338 WM brass.

Here's a link:
http://www.longrangehunting.com/forums/f28/brass-308-norma-62142/

It would definitely be cheaper, but might take a little bit of work!


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Neck down 338 Win, or 7mm Remington up and you're set.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I have noticed that the difference in price between 300 win mag and 308 Norma mag is only about $20 per hundred. Going to check out Sportsmans to see if I can find some 300 win mag brass today.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

The 300 Win will have a longer case length that you will need to trim, and the shoulder will need to be moved back. A 7MM Remington Mag should be an easy neck up proposition with no other changes needed. But, as always, check a reputable loading manual to verify that my memory is working today.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Holding a 308 norma case next to a 7mm the later is actually shorter by a noticeable amount.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I think necking up a 7mm just makes a 30-338 which is different than the Norma Mag??-----SS


----------

